# Gta plumbing??



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

I am looking for some lace I could get PVC plumbing supplies that have barbed adapters to connect a maxijet 1200 to a calcium reactor. I am also looking for the blue....hard tubing that the calci reactor uses ( coloured blue and is the size of airpump tubing) I have looked at a bunch of hardware stores like home depot and home hardware but failed to find any ={


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

I buy hard to find pvc supplies at JJ Downs...http://www.jjdownsplastics.com

Is this what your looking for?? http://www.jjdownsplastics.com/products/show/1041 They come in black or white. Bring a small piece of tubing to make sure they fit.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Octavian said:


> I buy hard to find pvc supplies at JJ Downs...http://www.jjdownsplastics.com
> 
> Is this what your looking for?? http://www.jjdownsplastics.com/products/show/1041 They come in black or white. Bring a small piece of tubing to make sure they fit.


hmm im not really looking for an elbo more like just a straight adaptor. but thats a great site.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Fountain place in the east end of the city is pretty good too. They have a good selection of barb fittings, threaded and socket. As well as pipe and hose in all sizes. I was surprised at the selection of 1 1/4" which no one usually has. 

Address is 250 Don Park Road unit 8. Which is Woodbine and Denison roughly. 

They also carry pumps at great prices too.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Aquatic Designs said:


> Address is 250 Don Park Road unit 8. Which is Woodbine and Denison roughly.
> 
> They also carry pumps at great prices too.


Thanks, good to know somewhere 'closer' than JJ


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

There is a place many Home D's keep referencing me for connectors and such which is called IRVINGS PLUMBING which is a store at Steeles & Victoria Park. The store is actually south of Vic Park and I think it is at Gordon Baker Rd but could be wrong. I know Active Electronics is in the same complex as they are.

http://www.active123.com/ IIRC is thier website so you can find you way there.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

haha I actually went to home depot today to buy flowers / soil and just stumbled into the plumbing again to see what else I could get for my sump. Stupid me, i finally found it in a small plastic pouch...a hose adapter for 1/2 inch to 1/4...although this thing costed 15 bucks...which is hlycrp...my search is over! haha. Tank finally got most of my equip connected...so excited to see it all coming together.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the plumbing needs, keep them coming, we need a plumbing places GTA sticky. Alot of the cheapest plumbing parts place are actually in the industrial units, so not easy to find walking around.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

vaporize said:


> Thanks for all the plumbing needs, keep them coming, we need a plumbing places GTA sticky. Alot of the cheapest plumbing parts place are actually in the industrial units, so not easy to find walking around.


+100

Seconded on the plumbing parts sticky sectioned off into say 4-5 parts of the city.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

yes I third that! we seriously need a sticky for plumbing parts! 
Truthfully, I dont know why but a large number of reefers do some sort of
construction work as their job, or atleast in the time ive been on forums and whatnot. Please give us your secret aquarium plumbing suppliers!!! =D


----------

